# Clavicle Clicking



## snake (Jan 8, 2019)

Can't remember having this happen before. Last night while warming up for bench, I had a clicking at the lower part of the movement; at the clavicle / sternum connection. Worked my way up with no discomfort but decided it maybe smart to bail on the last set. Moved onto inclines and had no issues. 

My guess was I was starting with some type of an impingement. It has been slightly over 4 months since I had a break and in that time I have not missed a single workout so some time off next week will do me good.

Anyone ever have something like this?


----------



## Jin (Jan 8, 2019)

When I hear somethings clavical clicking I check under the bench.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 8, 2019)

I used to get some clicking at my sternum but toward the mid/lower chest when I did dips. It was a little alarming but never hurt and eventually not doing dips for a while it went away. A little rest goes a long way as you know, hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2019)

Any pain snake?


----------



## snake (Jan 8, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Any pain snake?



Zero pain, none


----------



## snake (Jan 8, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> I used to get some clicking at my sternum but toward the mid/lower chest when I did dips. It was a little alarming but never hurt and eventually not doing dips for a while it went away. A little rest goes a long way as you know, hopefully that will do the trick.



Yeah I had that before. It's from the sternum being in two pieces. Normally I feel tight there and one good pop seems to cure the problem.


----------



## PFM (Jan 8, 2019)

Mine has been clicking for at least 10 years.  Sometimes when I stretch and breath deep it pops.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 8, 2019)

mine will pop from time to time too.  no pain either.


----------

